# Bowfishiing Vermont



## scottpresley23455 (May 11, 2008)

Any Locals near Alburgh, Burlington, Norhteast Kingdom. I moved up from VA and am looking for someone to bowfish with.


----------



## scottpresley23455 (May 11, 2008)

North East, NY would work too, if anyone is around.


----------



## muzzy25 (Jul 16, 2008)

i live in north carolina and im goin to vermont at the end of the month to bowfish


----------

